# San Miguel Eskrima Seminar: Sacramento, CA - March 27, 2004



## bart (Mar 5, 2004)

*WORKSHOP ON THE RARE ART OF GM FILEMON "MOMOY" CANETE'S "SAN MIGUEL ESKRIMA"*


The San Miguel Style of Doce Pares Eskrima is a Filipino Martial Art developed by Grandmaster Filemon "Momoy" Cañete of Cebu, Philippines. This no nonsense combat system employs the use of the 28'-32' rattan stick.

For the first time in Northern California, Masters Ramon Rubia and Eva Cañete Rubia will conduct a seminar on the basic principles of this rare system of Doce Pares. Topics will include single stick, double stick, stick and dagger, and empty hands applications in their relationship to footwork, locking, disarming, and combative tactics. A brief history of the Filipino Martial Arts (Eskrima, Arnis, and Kali) of the Central Philippines will also be covered.

All skill levels including beginners are encouraged to attend. Attire should be comfortable and athletic. A Single stick and blunt training dagger are required for the seminar. You may bring your own or you may purchase them at the event. Still photography is allowed, but no video please.

*Register Online at: * http://www.crpd.com/Activity Guide/MartialArts.html#Eskrima

*Location:*   Hagan Community Center
2197 Chase Drive
Rancho Cordova, CA 95670

*Date:*  Saturday March 27, 2004

*Time:*  10am - 2:30pm

*Cost:*  $50

*Equipment:*   Single Rattan Stick
	    Single Blunt Training Dagger
(You may bring your own or you may purchase them at the event)

*Contact:*  Bart Hubbard
(916)863-5278 or (916)390-6491
seminar@capitaldocepares.com

For more information visit:  http://www.capitaldocepares.com

Flyer available at: http://www.capitaldocepares.com/flyer/flyer.htm


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 5, 2004)

bart said:
			
		

> *WORKSHOP ON THE RARE ART OF GM FILEMON "MOMOY" CANETE'S "SAN MIGUEL ESKRIMA"*
> 
> 
> The San Miguel Style of Doce Pares Eskrima is a Filipino Martial Art developed by Grandmaster Filemon "Momoy" Cañete of Cebu, Philippines. This no nonsense combat system employs the use of the 28'-32' rattan stick.
> ...


I have never trained with Ramon Rubia, have had the pleasure of talking with him on the phone though. Ramon has had the priviledge to train with many of the great talents and names of the Doces Pares, as well as other Masters and GM from Cebu and the Phillipines.

If I was in the area I would check him out. I would stop by and be on the floor to learn.

Check him out. MY recommendation.

:asian:


----------



## san miguel eskrima (Mar 9, 2004)

Greetings from Mambaling, Cebu City,Cebu, Philippines where I just recently return and spent 2 months there finalizing the San Miguel Eskrima Syllabus as taught here in the states. The Syllabus was approved by the San Miguel Eskrima Group of Cebu City consisting of Nong Momoy's Original Disciples who appointed me as the legitimate representative of San Miguel Eskrima (Doce Pares Orihinal/Dore Pares Tradisyonal) of the "DAYON-DAYON" ESKRIMA.

I also had the pleasure of meeting Nong Vxxxxxxx Pxxx my neighbor in(Cebu) the other side of the fence. The holder of Delfin Lopez's brand of Eskrima as taught to him by his uncle since the early 50's (his mom's younger brother). There was also the lineage of the Saavedra, his son which I cannot divulge in public.

*SOME SPECIFIC TOPICS THAT WILL BE COVERED IN THE WORKSHOP:*

Larga Mano (Antaw)--  Mechanics of the Strike(s)(Bunal) and Footwork (Pani-il) in relation to the Body Mechanics and Dynamics, the concept of haros
Training Methods: Depensa Seguidas (Mobo'ng Han-ay), Bala-Bala Redondo/Tuyok, Crucifix Form (Balabag), San Miguel Stepping-cross legged stance also called SAPID, etc..

Estokada (Pencing-Pencing)--Dos Armas, Stick and Dagger, Single Stick
Training Methods: Sangka-Sangka, Subay-Subay, 24 count Dos Armas, etc..

Corto San Miguel-Sukaranan/Kinahanglanon(Basics/Foundation),Palakaw (Apas-Apas, Sunod, Hinay-Hinay), Palusot, etc...

Concepts and Principles in San Miguel Eskrima.

These are some of the topics that I will cover in the workshop. 

Sinugdanan ug Katapusan, Mabuhay,

Magtutudlo Ramon Rubia


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 9, 2004)

san miguel eskrima said:
			
		

> . . .
> I also had the pleasure of meeting Nong Vxxxxxxx Pxxx my neighbor in(Cebu) the other side of the fence. The holder of Delfin Lopez's brand of Eskrima as taught to him by his uncle since the early 50's (his mom's younger brother). There was also the lineage of the Saavedra, his son which I cannot divulge in public.
> 
> *. . .*
> ...


Mr. Rubia,

I know there was a lineage through Delfin Lopez to Anciong Bacon, to the Saavadra's. I understand you may not divulge a name, without the person's permission. I respect that. I was just curious if the son was the son of Delfin Lopez or the son of a Saavadra?

Thank You for your time and knowledge.
:asian:


----------



## bart (Mar 22, 2004)

Hey There,

To facilitate an understanding of some principles of Corto Linear, Ramon will be showing a few minutes of film footage showing GM Momoy Cañete working with other notables including Kano Cañete, Banoy Borja, and Ben Culanag. Additional footage will include GM Eulogio Cañete and GM Anciong Bacon.  

I hope to see you there.


----------



## KyleShort (Mar 24, 2004)

Hi Bart,

Since I stared escrima training I find myself thinking about it all of the time.  As such, I don't think I can wait until Saturday to get all of my questions answered =)  After looking at Ramon's post I see so many terms and concepts that have piqued my curiosity.  Example: What is Dayon-Dayon Eskrima?, haros,balabag etc.  Is there any place on the web that I can go to read up on the terms and concepts presented in Ramon's post...

Thanks in advance for the seminar Ramon, I look forward to learning.


----------

